# Jussie Smollet 2.0 caught in the act.



## morvoran (Sep 15, 2019)

Looks like someone else has attempted to take advantage of identity politics in order to make a name for themselves by increasing the fear and hatred towards Trump supporters.  It didn't work for Jussie in the way he wanted, but this guy thought it would work for him. SMH...
I can't explain why these things are happening, but it seems like a small portion of left is either going completely insane or just want to do all they can to push this country apart at its seams.  It's to the point where they are paying people to beat themselves up and throw bleach on them to where they destroy their own property for insurance claims and fame while creating a false narrative that Trump supporters (or white supremacists as some call them) are out to get all POC's.  
Even POC's that support Trump are now called racist, Nazi, and white supremacists, how does that work?

To my point, this new fad of faking "hate crimes" is a real problem that this country is facing.  Our focus should be on why people feel it's necessary to use the false fears of others to push their agendas and rhetoric when "white supremacy" hasn't been an issue since the democrat created hate group called "KKK" lost all its power.  We need to work on our issues together instead of letting them break us apart.

Anyways, regardless of all that, here is the story:

*Ex-NFL player accused of staging hate crime, painting 'MAGA' and swastikas on walls of bakery*
Source: NBCNews

Police in Georgia arrested Edawn Louis Coughman for allegedly staging the crime to make an insurance claim and sell off the undamaged appliances.

A former NFL player allegedly created a fake hate crime at his Georgia business in which he claimed burglars spray painted racial slurs, swastikas and "MAGA" at his bakery.

Edawn Louis Coughman, 31, was arrested Thursday on charges of filing a false report of a crime, insurance fraud, and concealing a license plate after he told police a burglar was responsible for spray painting racist language and imagery on the walls of his bakery, according to Gwinett County Police.

"It appears as though Edawn conjured a premeditated plan to damage his own property, attempt to make it appear as a hate crime, file a claim with his insurance company, and sell off the undamaged appliances and electronics," police said.

Photos taken by police at the scene show spray painted words and images, including the n-word, a swastika and "MAGA" ⁠— an abbreviated version of President Donald Trump's campaign slogan, "Make America Great Again."

Police said that they were called for a burglary report at Coughman's business, Create and Bake Restaurant and Coughman's Creamery, in the Atlanta suburb of Lawrenceville on Wednesday night. The 911 caller told police that someone was driving a black Chevrolet Silverado with no license plate.

When officers arrived to the shopping center, they stopped a truck matching the description and saw Coughman driving the Silverado. It appeared that Coughman had several televisions in the back of the truck with mounting brackets on the back with "damaged drywall" attached, police said.

Officers saw the backdoor of the bakery had "yellow pry marks" and saw the graffiti on the walls was still wet from the paint.

"Several booth cushions were sliced open," the Gwinett County Police said. "They also found broken mirrors, cut wires, and a damaged video surveillance system."

Coughman told police that he saw the damage earlier in the day and called his insurance company, but not police. But investigators found the incident occurred much later than the former NFL player alleged.

A search warrant on Coughman's Silverado found a a yellow crow bar and cans of black spray paint in the truck.

Coughman never played in a regular-season game with the NFL, but was signed on to eight different teams, according to NBC affiliate WXIA. He also played nine games in 2011 for the Canadian Football League's Toronto Argonauts.

It is unclear whether Coughman, who was released on bond, has an attorney.


----------



## qqq1 (Sep 15, 2019)

If you have to fake a hate crime maybe there isn't really that much hate there.


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 15, 2019)

remember the synagouge attack a few months ago afaik this is only the second time someone cried wolf on a national light the other stuff, trump supporter mail bombs, the attack i mentioned earlier and the arsons stabbing beatings murders that had a racial tone are REAL trump can say fake news all he wants it isn't and i believe freedom of speech should be scaled back a bit tbh to exclude hate speech as protected (at least in public) btw i blocked my cousin on fb for being an idiot trump supporter saying the serial mail bomber was actually dem pure BS....NOT TO MENTION losing his job for posting racist stuff on his fb page


----------



## bodefuceta (Sep 15, 2019)

It's not a new problem, False flags are as old as politics. It's just that, if you have half of your country completely rabid against the president and his supporters, it's bound to happen more and more. Given how bad investigations actually are, it's likely that kind of thing happens over 100 times more than we know. Not much can be done against it, but I really suggest arming up a lot and have your back watched in case it escalates.


----------



## morvoran (Sep 15, 2019)

chrisrlink said:


> freedom of speech should be scaled back a bit tbh to exclude hate speech as protected (at least in public)


 the problem with this, other than taking away our liberties/freedoms/rights is that if government can punish you for saying something, where do we draw the line?  Will that line keep being moved?  Will you tell somebody that you think their opinion is dumb online, and the FBI comes to arrest you?  If we give away our liberty for "safety", we will no longer  have, nor deserve, either.

If somebody on this site whom is from the UK insults me, I can report them for a hate crime:

* Report hate crime *
Crimes committed against someone because of their disability, transgender-identity, race, religion or belief, or sexual orientation are hate crimes and should be reported to the police.

Hate crimes can include:


threatening behaviour
assault
robbery
damage to property
inciting others to commit hate crimes
harassment
Source: here

I don't know whether I have to be a citizen of the UK, or not, but the matter will be investigated as all cases must be reviewed.

I don't know about you, but I don't want this here in the States. I like my freedoms.  If you don't like what somebody says, don't listen to them.
This is what these fake hate crimes will lead to if they keep happening. 

That serial mail bomber was not a hate crime as he wasn't targeting people based on race, gender, etc.  Just Democrats or people who attacked Trump. I can't speak on the rest as your lack of punctuation makes your post hard to read.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 15, 2019)

One more for this place to list

http://www.fakehatecrimes.org/


----------



## morvoran (Sep 16, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> One more for this place to list
> 
> http://www.fakehatecrimes.org/



I was thinking about adding that site to the op, but I know people would claim it's "too biased and right-wing, so it must be wrong".  Some people just refuse to see the truth when you put it right in front of their faces.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 16, 2019)

morvoran said:


> I was thinking about adding that site to the op, but I know people would claim it's "too biased and right-wing, so it must be wrong".  Some people just refuse to see the truth when you put it right in front of their faces.



They source everything, but some of it the entries are a bit tangential to the issue, and a few of the links lead to opinion columns. So like any aggregator, it's not the site but the sources that need to be scrutinized. But they aren't partisan when it comes to the sources they link to ... cnn, usatoday, nbcnews, abcnews, WaPo, NYT, Fox, etc. If certain media outlets have let's say an occasional tendency to suppress certain stories, that doesn't equate to bias by fakehatecrimes.org


----------



## Rolf12 (Sep 16, 2019)

Well Morvoran. You are condemning a behaviour in others, that you practice yourself. How about talking to the man in the mirror?


----------



## Mythical (Sep 16, 2019)

Sounds like he really didn't think things through. If that's all that got him then he wasn't trying hard enough
Unless you're gonna shrivel up and die from an insult then it's not a hate crime by that definition linked
Also for the most part it doesn't matter what you believe in. If you're shouting and making a big deal about it, excessively talking about it, it's gonna get on some peoples' nerves no matter what you're saying. Freedom of speech shouldn't be limited, but that also means people are gonna make asses out of themselves at times even though their opinions are valid


morvoran said:


> the problem with this, other than taking away our liberties/freedoms/rights is that if government can punish you for saying something, where do we draw the line?  Will that line keep being moved?  Will you tell somebody that you think their opinion is dumb online, and the FBI comes to arrest you?  If we give away our liberty for "safety", we will no longer  have, nor deserve, either.
> 
> If somebody on this site whom is from the UK insults me, I can report them for a hate crime:
> -snip to save thread space
> That serial mail bomber was not a hate crime as he wasn't targeting people based on race, gender, etc.  Just Democrats or people who attacked Trump. I can't speak on the rest as your lack of punctuation makes your post hard to read.


----------



## Viri (Sep 18, 2019)

Speaking of Jussie Smollet, I hope his ass gets thrown in jail. His career getting ruined isn't enough Imo, for what he did. But, he's rich, so we all know what's going to be the outcome. The corrupt city of Chicago already tried to get him off the hook, lol.


----------



## shinrukus (Sep 18, 2019)

So here's my take. On one hand, as a business owner, and someone who does well for themself, Trumps policies actually benefit me directly. 

On another hand, as an African-American Male in America, the entire rhetoric of President Trump actually do great harm to myself, and other people of color across the country. I live in fear everyday that I'm gonna get stopped by police for something stupid again. I was once handcuffed and thrown in Jail for driving my car down the street in my own neighborhood, not for speeding, not for doing anything wrong, but because they literally told me "Your n**** ass can't afford this car, i Aint seen you throw one football". My car isn't extravagant, its a Mercedes, S-Class, but not a Bently, or a Ferrari. 
I used to get extremely dirty looks from people in my neighborhood for absolutely no reason. I got police constantly called to my house because we lived in a neighborhood "too nice for you people", and "if you aren't on TV, you must be selling drugs" Nevermind the fact that I run an extremely successful IT Contracting business... 
President Trump's rhetoric actually furthers the emboldenment that people who are racist feel. They feel its ok to do and say what they want to people like me because my President makes them feel safe. 

All this to say when people like Coughman and Smollett LIE about stuff that happens, it invalidates our actual struggles with President Trump, and sets us back a lot for what? What gain did they accomplish? Empire was Dynasty for Black People... Jussie Smollett was a big reason for that, and now he killed his career. I think he should go to jail for multiple reasons based on this, but a big thing is, he Hurt us more LYING then President Trump ever could with his truth.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 25, 2019)

shinrukus said:


> So here's my take. On one hand, as a business owner, and someone who does well for themself, Trumps policies actually benefit me directly.
> 
> On another hand, as an African-American Male in America, the entire rhetoric of President Trump actually do great harm to myself, and other people of color across the country. I live in fear everyday that I'm gonna get stopped by police for something stupid again. I was once handcuffed and thrown in Jail for driving my car down the street in my own neighborhood, not for speeding, not for doing anything wrong, but because they literally told me "Your n**** ass can't afford this car, i Aint seen you throw one football". My car isn't extravagant, its a Mercedes, S-Class, but not a Bently, or a Ferrari.
> I used to get extremely dirty looks from people in my neighborhood for absolutely no reason. I got police constantly called to my house because we lived in a neighborhood "too nice for you people", and "if you aren't on TV, you must be selling drugs" Nevermind the fact that I run an extremely successful IT Contracting business...
> ...


Cops are bastards and Trump is an idiot who can't run a business let alone represent a country, but I don't see how those have anything to do with each other. The problem with police is a systemic one. Generations of people raised not to question authority and lack of checks and balances at all levels of government are what caused that situation to get to the point it has. Government: the only job that doesn't hold its employees accountable. I have absolutely no love for Trump or his disdain for the Constitution but I haven't seen him really say or do anything racist. He's not rounding up blacks and mexicans and putting them in concentration camps or shit like that.


----------



## Rolf12 (Sep 25, 2019)

Subtle Demise said:


> Cops are bastards and Trump is an idiot who can't run a business let alone represent a country, but I don't see how those have anything to do with each other. The problem with police is a systemic one. Generations of people raised not to question authority and lack of checks and balances at all levels of government are what caused that situation to get to the point it has. Government: the only job that doesn't hold its employees accountable. I have absolutely no love for Trump or his disdain for the Constitution but I haven't seen him really say or do anything racist. He's not rounding up blacks and mexicans and putting them in concentration camps or shit like that.


How about "send them home"?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 25, 2019)

Rolf12 said:


> How about "send them home"?


Depends on who "them" is, how they got here and why.


----------



## Rolf12 (Sep 26, 2019)

Subtle Demise said:


> Depends on who "them" is, how they got here and why.


Perhaps. But as american citizens. Arent they already home? 

Skickat från min LG-D855 via Tapatalk


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 26, 2019)

Rolf12 said:


> Perhaps. But as american citizens. Arent they already home?
> 
> Skickat från min LG-D855 via Tapatalk


I don't know where the quote came from, or its context, but I'm assuming it was meant for non-citizens. Not that I am 100% against "illegal" immigration. There are a lot of good reasons, like fleeing a country that is treating you poorly (in that case I hope the U.S. was just a pit stop on the way to Canada).


----------

